# Tot Barcelona



## olaszinho

Salut a tothom.
Ahir estava llegint una mica en català i vaig trobar aquest exemple: " he visitat tot Barcelona". La meva pregunta és: per què es fa servir tot amb Barcelona, Barcelona és una paraula feminina. Si no m'equivoco hauria d' èsser el mateix en francès....

Gràcies per endavant.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia:

Et contestaré de memòria sobre el que vaig llegir sobre el tema. Crec que la font provenia de l'ens normatiu- Institut d'estudis catalans-, i deia que al tractar-se de tot un conjunt es devia de dir en masculí. Per açò les guies s'intitolen: Tot València, Tot Barcelona, Tot Madrid, etc.  Això és el que diguen els "acadèmics", però en la pràctica molts dels parlants quan diem: Toledo Chicago, Londres (nom que sona masculí), estem pensant :la ciutat de Toledo, la ciutat de Chicago, la ciutat de Montreal (llegit monreal), encara que en parlar fem l'el·lipsi de "la ciutat de" ,i per tant tenim tendència a pensar en les ciutats com a ens femenins, malgrat tinguen un nom que sone masculí (Toledo, Bilbao). A més a més xoca també contra un altre ús de "Tot Barcelona", Tot València", amb aquesta expressió volem destacar que hi va acudir molta gent a un lloc determinat sobre tot de la de pes social. Oficialment serà masculí, però en la pràctica per a molts catalanoparlants les ciutats son ens femenins.

L'altra cosa que m'ha vingut al cap. Els blasons heràldics, al menys de la Corona d'Aragó, de les ciutats tenien, crec que cap al segle XVIII, les formes que corresponien als escuts d'armes de les dones.

Aguarda a vore si algú amb més documentació que no jo, t'argumenta si déu de ser posar-se Tot o tota.

Bon dia


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo tampoc disposo d'una font acadèmica, parlo només com a simple usuari. En el meu ús el gènere de Barcelona és vacil·lant. Segons el context i la construcció en concret, podria fer servir tot dos gèneres de manera natural:

_Tota Barcelona va sortir al carrer.
He voltat tot Barcelona i no he trobat el llibre que buscava._

Salut


----------



## ACQM

El que diu Elxenc em sona una mica estrany, perquè jo sempre he sentit Barcelona en femení, de la mateixa manera altres ciutats, però independentment d'això, he sentit "Tot Barcelona" i "Tot Catalunya" i "Mig Europa", per exemple. He trobat això:

http://esadir.cat/sintaxi/totimiggeogr


No explica el perquè però deixar clar que així és com ho recomanen als periodistes de TV3 i de Catalunya Radio, que solen estar molt ben assessorats en temes lingüístics.

I això: 

http://www.einesdellengua.com/Fitxes/Textos/T/tottoponim.htm


----------



## germanbz

Personalment he sentit les dues, però pense que per "golejada" diria que guanya el femení segons la meua percepció. En el cas de València em costa i prou, recordar un ús de "Tot València", en canvi es possible que en el cas de Barcelona ho haja sentit o llegit més sovint malgrat que també seria molt més comuna la versió femenina.
En  qualsevol cas per a mi hi haurien dos matissos.

Tot Barcelona es cremava.  L'idea seria la ciutat com un tot com una unitat cremant-se.
Tota Barcelona es cremava. Totes i cadascunes de les seues parts, barris, cases estaven cremant-se. (Normalment això no ocorreria o ha ocorregut mai però sovint quan un incendi ha abastat tal percentatge d'una ciutat que s'ha convertit en una gran catástrofe es comú trobar expresions d'este tipus.  

Amb la mateixa idea es podria aplicar a altres verbs.


----------



## ACQM

Crec que en el català central, aquest "tot Barcelona" té aquest sentit de conjunt i de generalització, els exemples de Lurrezko són clars: "Per les festes de la Mercè hi ha actes per tot Barcelona" o "A les festes de la Mercè hi va tot Barcelona", no es literal, no tots els ciutadans celebraran la festa i segur que hi ha algun barri o zona en que no hi ha cap celebració. Normalment, si diem "tota Barcelona" es literalment tota, per exemple "La guàrdia urbana ha de regular el trànsit de tota Barcelona" o "L'alcalde Trias ha de governar tota Barcelona, els que l'han votat i els qui no".


----------



## jartesm

Estic d'acord que és "tot" tant en masculí com en femení. Fixeu-vos en altres usos: hi havia tot de cotxes; és aquest sentit: que hi ha un tot, amb caràcter més adverbial que d'adjectiu.


----------



## Doraemon-

Suposo que estarà recollit d'alguna manera a les normes, perquè s'utilitza bastant a l'àrea de BCN i sobre tot a TV3 (molt més que al carrer), però a mi em sembla molt, molt estrany fer servir el masculí en aquest cas. No hi veig el problema en dir "tota Europa", "tota Catalunya" o "tota Barcelona", igual que diem que Barcelona és bona si la bossa sona, en femení. Sembla que sigui només amb la paraula "tot" que hi hagués aquesta excepció, en cap més.
Més enllà de que sigui habitual al barcelonés, jo no li veig cap lògica gramatical, i dins de l'àrea catalanoparlant aquesta no és la norma, sino l'excepció. Jo diria que és un localisme barceloní.


----------

